# Squirrel loads for a 220 swift



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tired of hunting for 22 rim fire ammo started searching reloading manuals.
Much rather set at the loading bench on a bad day than go searching for affordable 22 rim fire ammo.


40gr Spire SP
SR4759 10.5 to 12.5 grains
1662 to 1973fps

45gr Spitz SP
SR4759 10.5 to 12.5 grains
1631 to 1938fps

50gr Spitz SP
SR4759 11 to 13 grains
1669 to 1997fps

52gr HP
SR4759 11 to 13 grains
1680 to 2001fps

55gr Spitz SP
SR4759 11.5 to 13.5 grains
1709 to 2000fps


Not the best of these
70gr Semi Spitz SP
SR4759 12 to 14 grains
1642 to 1906 fps


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

How big are your squirrels?
I sometimes use a .22mag, and that is almost total overkill. I just about takes their heads off.
Sounds like you take off the head, gut 'em, skin 'em and quarter 'em all in one shot.
What does it cost to make up a load? Basic .22LR can be found around here for $ .06-.07 a round.
You just like reloading , don't you?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For about 2 years you could not find any 22 ammo at all. Well yes you could go to gun shows and pay about 10 cents a piece, local gun shop had it for about 8 cents but only 50 rounds at a time.

Got a hand loader magazine and read a great article on hand loading 223 and 22 hornets to 22 mag speeds. I got a hornet but wanted to see if I could find similar loads for the 220 swift. I load the hornet for about 6 cents each and about 8 cents for the swift. Does about the same damage as a 22 mag on the game. Of course you don't use fragile varmint bullets or hollow points. I've tested both the swift and the hornet out to 80 yards. Yes I enjoy reloading almost as much as coyote hunting.

I am afraid that 22 ammo will disappear after Nov again too not that there is truck loads for people to buy today at a decent price. 






 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

8 cents on a 220 is pretty cheap considering the primers are 4 cents each these days. Be careful slowing down the rounds designed to be fast I tried going subsonic with 223 and with 4 grains trail boss I was at 1007 fps avg. it also grouped just over 2" at 50 yards suppressed. I would make sure they still group well after slowing them down just to verify you will be able to hit consistently. Good luck.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Get a 17 rimfire.
I see that ammo everywhere.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would be inclined to take your load for 38spl of blue dot and dump it in the 220 case and put a bullet over it 

my 30-30 cast load is almost exactly that a 170gr bullet of the same charge of powder I use under a 170gr bullet in a 40S&W lit off with a large pistol primer it is very mild but I can sit and ring the steel plate at 100 yards all day


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Those loads listed above came from a reloading manual, Speer # 12. They used a Ruger 77 220V as a test gun which is nearly identical to mine which isn't a heavy barrel model.

No more rim fires for me. Feel like I am at their (MFG) mercy with them. Also you may have 17 cal stuff but we don't here.

 Al


----------

